# ARIZONA SUPER CUSTOM CAR SHOW



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

SUNDAY MAY 1ST AT THE CIVIC CENTER PLAZA. ALL INDOORS IN THE NEW CENTER
MOVE IN WILL BE ON SATURDAY ONLY . APRIL 30TH


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> SUNDAY MAY 1ST AT THE CIVIC CENTER PLAZA. ALL INDOORS IN THE NEW CENTER
> MOVE IN WILL BE ON SATURDAY ONLY . APRIL 30TH
> REGISTRATION WILL BE OUT SOON ON OUR WEBSITE OR CALL AND WILL MAIL THEM OUT.
> :wow: :wow: first big show of the year


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

VENDOR INFO??


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

mayne....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## daddyworld (Oct 25, 2006)

PHOENIX CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 6 2011, 08:42 PM~19526102
> *VENDOR INFO??
> *


Call the phone number on the flyer. If no answer leave a message


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 7 2011, 08:55 AM~19529366
> *Call the phone number on the flyer.  If no answer leave a message
> *


hey bird, is this a tour or the real thing?? no more s.d? show?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 7 2011, 10:34 AM~19530280
> *hey bird, is this a tour or the real thing?? no more s.d? show?
> *


SD show is still in the makings. No its not a tour either


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 7 2011, 10:35 AM~19530290
> *SD show is still in the makings.  No its not a tour either
> *


damn finally I get a chance to go to one of these shows. I couldn't make san diego because my truck would always be apart but I'm in for this show Bird.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 7 2011, 09:55 AM~19529366
> *Call the phone number on the flyer.  If no answer leave a message
> *


message left


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

SHOWTIME WILL BE THERE! BIRD,YOU KNOW HOW TO PUT ON A GOOD SHOW.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

TTT for Bird and his team! Hopefully I'll get out there for this one!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@Jan 7 2011, 07:55 PM~19535243
> *SHOWTIME WILL BE THERE! BIRD,YOU KNOW HOW TO PUT ON A GOOD SHOW.
> *


Thanks Homie.. Let me know if you need registrations and I will email you some. If anyone else needs some PM me your email address and I will send it or your mailing address and I will mail them out.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 7 2011, 08:05 PM~19535358
> *TTT for Bird and his team! Hopefully I'll get out there for this one!
> *


Thanks Jae. Let me know if you can make it and I will have a media pass for you


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say Thanks to the overwhelming response we are getting for the show. Getting tons of calls from new people we dont know to some of our older friends like David from Sunking window tint. We are definantly trying to bring the all indoor experience back to AZ. Lowriders, Hot rods, Trucks, Bikes, Etc. Theres alot of history in AZ . Thanks again for all the support and Registrations are out


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GONNA BE A GOOD ONE, GOOD LOOKING OUT BIRD....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 7 2011, 06:41 PM~19534516
> *damn finally I get a chance to go to one of these shows. I couldn't make san diego because my truck would always be apart but I'm in for this show Bird.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Mando. Look forward to having the truck on our floor


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Did someone say road trip Bird? It looks like were going to be in the big AZ on the weekend of April 30th & May 1st in support of Bird and his great crew so look for the big "T" flying high in the Phoenix Convention Center and do stop by and say what's up and share a cold one or two with us. Did someone say "Beer Garden"? 
</span>


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

spirit car club will be there to support you bird


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 8 2011, 09:27 PM~19544135
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Did someone say road trip Bird?  It looks like were going to be in the big AZ on the weekend of April 30th & May 1st in support of Bird and his great crew so look for the big "T" flying high in the Phoenix Convention Center and do stop by and say what's up and share a cold one or two with us.  Did someone say "Beer Garden"?
> </span>
> 
> ...


Nice!! Always nice to go into the beer garden and have a cold one with people like yourself Peter. Much Respect to you Homie and definantly will make the time to have one with you. O.G'S like yourself are the motivation factor for putting on these shows.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Going to be a good show!

PHOENIX RIDERZ will be there


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 8 2011, 09:34 PM~19544199
> *spirit car club will be there to support you bird
> *


Thanks Spirit.. Gotta have a beer with Frank aswell


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jan 8 2011, 08:36 PM~19544214-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 8 2011, 09:57 PM~19544381
> *x2
> 
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 8 2011, 09:37 PM~19544231
> *Thanks Spirit..  Gotta have a beer with Frank aswell
> *



But you don't drink no more. Member? You member. :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 8 2011, 09:35 PM~19544205
> *Nice!!  Always nice to go into the beer garden and have a cold one with people like yourself Peter.  Much Respect to you Homie and definantly will make the time to have one with you.  O.G'S like yourself are the motivation factor for putting on these shows.
> *


Thanks for the kind words Bird, You have always put on a top notch car shows and your judging crew has always done an outstanding job. Again you have our full support so I guess we will see you in Phoenix on the weekend of May 1st.


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

THE U WILL BE THERE


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

IDENTITY CC AZ will be rollin IN.......DOORS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 9 2011, 09:40 PM~19551959
> *IDENTITY CC AZ will be rollin IN.......DOORS!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*Did somebody say IN.....DOORS!!!!*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 9 2011, 11:29 PM~19553192
> *Did somebody say IN.....DOORS!!!!
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 9 2011, 04:36 AM~19542693
> *Thanx Mando.  Look forward to having the truck on our floor
> *


Bike and trike categories? Cuz I got a lil somethin somethin I could show:










Trike of the year and US Lowrider Champion Trike 2010. :happysad:

With Mando's truck and my trike AZ will bring our champs to your show.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 10 2011, 09:58 AM~19555354
> *Bike and trike categories?  Cuz I got a lil somethin somethin I could show:
> 
> 
> ...


We got a categorie for you


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 10 2011, 08:12 PM~19555468
> *We got a categorie for you
> *


Word. I'll plan to make it out.


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

We Will be there :biggrin: cant wait!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Jan 10 2011, 10:32 AM~19555636
> *We Will be there  :biggrin: cant wait!
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 10 2011, 02:31 PM~19557288
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Jan 11 2011, 06:10 PM~19569387
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 11 2011, 09:01 PM~19571308
> *
> *


Got registrations and vendor forms if anyone needs them let me know


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 11 2011, 09:52 PM~19571399
> *Got registrations and vendor forms if anyone needs them let me know
> *


i need some pre registrations for ma bike i need maybe 2


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 12 2011, 12:20 AM~19572715
> *i need some pre registrations for ma bike i need maybe 2
> *


PM your address or email address


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 12 2011, 12:51 PM~19575790
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 11 2011, 09:52 PM~19571399
> *Got registrations and vendor forms if anyone needs them let me know
> *



I need one! :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 13 2011, 06:46 PM~19589519
> *I need one!  :0
> *


Are you gonna go?? Grace AZ with your pressence. Lol. No let me know if you are going


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 13 2011, 07:20 PM~19589875
> *Are you gonna go??  Grace AZ with your pressence.  Lol.  No let me know if you are going
> *



I'll tell all my listeners in Tucson to go. :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 13 2011, 07:26 PM~19589965
> *I'll tell all my listeners in Tucson to go.  :biggrin:
> *


Ok. That would be great.. But if your going let me know. I will put you in the first spot when you walk in the door. Your listeners want to see the 61


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

Klique will b there


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

THE BIG PHOENIX CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2011, 09:30 AM~19595279
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

What's up Bird...can't wait....you know the entire Impalas Magazine crew will be there for this event.....gonna be off the chain......


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 14 2011, 10:30 AM~19595687
> *What's up Bird...can't wait....you know the entire Impalas Magazine crew will be there for this event.....gonna be off the chain......
> *


Whats up Jesse, I got you guys down for a nice booth. Thx as always for the great support Impalas Magazine shows me. I know you will get some good footage aswell


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

DUKE'S C.C. WILL BE THERE!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Jan 9 2011, 09:16 PM~19551657
> *THE U WILL BE THERE
> *


X 9O :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 14 2011, 12:06 PM~19596559
> *Whats up Jesse,  I got you guys down for a nice booth.  Thx as always for the great support Impalas Magazine shows me.  I know you will get some good footage aswell
> *


----------



## WEEKEND TOYZ (Jan 14, 2011)

_*WEEKEND TOYZ AUTOMOTIVE RESTYLING INC. 
1740 NW GRAND AVE. 
PHOENIX AZ, 85007 
call; 602-707-6290 *_


----------



## WEEKEND TOYZ (Jan 14, 2011)

_*WEEKEND TOYZ AUTOMOTIVE RESTYLING INC. 
1740 NW GRAND AVE. 
PHOENIX AZ, 85007 
call; 602-707-6290 *_


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Jan 14 2011, 05:59 PM~19599148
> *X 9O :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 15 2011, 08:41 AM~19604082


Just want to clear the airways up. This is not a Super Events show. The promoters from the San Diego Super Custom Car Show. You can visit our website that we are in the process of updating. www.supercustomcarshow.com


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 16 2011, 03:07 AM~19606917
> *Just want to clear the airways up.  This is not a Super Events show.  This the promoters from the San Diego Super Custom Car Show.  You can visit our website that we are in the process of updating.  www.supercustomcarshow.com
> *


RO PHX will definitely be there for sure bro. Don't forget to send out the pre reg forms


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 15 2011, 07:02 PM~19607678
> *RO PHX will definitely be there for sure bro.  Don't forget to send out the pre reg forms
> *


SENT!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*maybe i should try and make the long trip...  *


----------



## bigjuanestiloryder (Jul 10, 2010)

whut does it take to get a reg. form. we got some NM and Tex. rides that wanna show up.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigjuanestiloryder_@Jan 16 2011, 08:42 AM~19610950
> *whut does it take to get a reg. form.  we got some NM and Tex. rides that wanna show up.
> *


PM me your email address or your home address


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 16 2011, 07:30 AM~19608779
> *SENT!!
> *


Got it


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey bird its jesus wonderin if you got my registration yet az pride car club


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jessen4697_@Jan 16 2011, 04:22 PM~19613381
> *hey bird its jesus wonderin if you got my registration yet az pride car club
> *


I will let you know tomorrow when I check the mail.


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

i got 6 rides and 3 bikes going bro i will have all the apps as soon as i can bro arizona pride 520 and r 602


----------



## LEFTY XCC (Jan 11, 2011)

LEFTY TUCKIN 28'S FROM XPLIZIT C.C WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE! WHAT'S CRACKIN BIRD!


----------



## tequilagold2 (Nov 3, 2010)

TEQUILA GOLD 2 WILL BE THERE FOR THIS AND SUPPORT .


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEFTY XCC_@Jan 16 2011, 08:27 PM~19615221
> *LEFTY TUCKIN 28'S FROM XPLIZIT C.C WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE! WHAT'S CRACKIN BIRD!
> *


What up Homie...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> SUNDAY MAY 1ST AT THE CIVIC CENTER PLAZA. ALL INDOORS IN THE NEW CENTER
> MOVE IN WILL BE ON SATURDAY ONLY . APRIL 30TH
> REGISTRATION WILL BE OUT SOON ON OUR WEBSITE OR CALL AND WILL MAIL THEM OUT.
> *LOOKING FORWARD TO IT!!!*


----------



## mandini (Mar 18, 2009)

Desert Life Family will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Phlagrant (Aug 24, 2010)

:thumbsup: Should be a good time...


----------



## JR.70IMPALA.SD (Jul 17, 2006)

T.T.T bird


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 18 2011, 06:28 PM~19633113
> *
> *


how much is reg? any pre-reg? :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 18 2011, 07:49 PM~19634001
> *how much is reg? any pre-reg?  :biggrin:
> *


$40. If you need a reg pm me your email address


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jessen4697_@Jan 16 2011, 04:22 PM~19613381
> *hey bird its jesus wonderin if you got my registration yet az pride car club
> *


Got it Jesus


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 21 2011, 07:43 AM~19658048


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Jan 20 2011, 08:15 AM~19647840
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Brid, can you PM the registration form? Appreciate it Bro!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 24 2011, 11:47 AM~19682552
> *Brid, can you PM the registration form? Appreciate it Bro!
> *


Can you PM me an Email address?? Not sure how to PM it here on Layitlow.

Thanks


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 24 2011, 07:42 PM~19687044
> *
> *


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

indoor hop?? :dunno:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Jan 25 2011, 08:10 PM~19697883
> *indoor hop?? :dunno:
> *


The convention center will not allow it to happen. Fire regulations forbid it. Sorry, We tried. Come check out the show though. Guaranteed to be a good one


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEREK BIGM_@Jan 27 2011, 07:52 PM~19717139
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 27 2011, 10:10 AM~19712426
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the link to our website which is being updated. Check out the pix in the gallery of previous shows Just want to clear the air on who we are.


http://www.supercustomcarshow.com


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> SUNDAY MAY 1ST AT THE CIVIC CENTER PLAZA. ALL INDOORS IN THE NEW CENTER
> *MOVE IN WILL BE ON SATURDAY ONLY . APRIL 30TH
> REGISTRATION WILL BE OUT SOON ON OUR WEBSITE OR CALL AND WILL MAIL THEM OUT.*
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 08:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey bird its jesus i was wonderin about my registration i sent in over a month ago  when do i receive my paperwork for the show thx


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOODTIMES!!!!!!!WILL THER


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jessen4697_@Jan 30 2011, 07:04 PM~19740055
> *hey bird its jesus i was wonderin about my registration i sent in over a month ago   when do i receive my paperwork for the show thx
> *


Hey Jesus,

I got you on my list your good. As the show gets closer I will post when your move in is. We stage the move in so everyone isnt waiting in line all day.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 27 2011, 10:10 AM~19712426
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

KC's gonna try and be at this one for sure.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 31 2011, 12:51 PM~19746346
> *KC's gonna try and be at this one for sure.
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 06:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


HEY BIRD IS THERE ANY WAY U CAN DROP SOME PRE-REGITRATIONS FORMS AT ARMANDO'S SHOP OR IF U CAN HAVE SOMEONE TAKE SOME TO THE COUNCIL MEETING THIS THURSDAY.... ITS GONNA BE HELD AT CABO WABO ON MAIN ST IN SAN DIEGO..... SOME OF US R THINKING ABOUT GOING..... THANKS


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Feb 1 2011, 05:55 PM~19759507
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> HEY BIRD IS THERE ANY WAY U CAN DROP SOME PRE-REGITRATIONS FORMS AT ARMANDO'S SHOP OR IF U CAN HAVE SOMEONE TAKE SOME TO THE COUNCIL MEETING THIS THURSDAY.... ITS GONNA BE HELD AT CABO WABO ON MAIN ST IN SAN DIEGO..... SOME OF US R THINKING ABOUT GOING..... THANKS
> *


Hey I PM'ED YOU. Let me know


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2011, 06:49 PM~19740544
> *Hey Jesus,
> 
> I got you on my list your good.  As the show gets closer I will post when your move in is.  We stage the move in so everyone isnt waiting in line all day.
> *


Sup Bird, we will have 5 cars in the lineup! let me know when you have us staged! Also can you PM me the reg form so we can get it in ASAP?

Al Luna
IDENTITY CC AZ


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 3 2011, 10:11 PM~19783311
> *Sup Bird, we will have 5 cars in the lineup! let me know when you have us staged! Also can you PM me the reg form so we can get it in ASAP?
> 
> Al Luna
> ...


 :thumbsup: I will shoot it to you later on when I get home. PM me your email address


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 4 2011, 07:41 AM~19785797
> *:thumbsup: I will shoot it to you later on when I get home.  PM me your email address
> *


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> > SUNDAY MAY 1ST AT THE CIVIC CENTER PLAZA. ALL INDOORS IN THE NEW CENTER
> > *MOVE IN WILL BE ON SATURDAY ONLY . APRIL 30TH
> > REGISTRATION WILL BE OUT SOON ON OUR WEBSITE OR CALL AND WILL MAIL THEM OUT.*
> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Bird we support you all the way, we will be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 7 2011, 09:04 AM~19807621
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 2 2011, 10:44 AM~19766421
> *
> *


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey its jesus i sent my reg a month ago wonderin when your gonna send me a confirmation. thx arizona pride c.c


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 19 2011, 08:47 PM~19644036
> *Got it Jesus
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 8 2011, 10:43 PM~19823888
> *
> *


I have you on the list. As we get closer to the show I will post your move in schedule. We stage our move in so you are not waiting in line all day.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2011, 07:49 PM~19740544
> *Hey Jesus,
> 
> I got you on my list your good.  As the show gets closer I will post when your move in is.  We stage the move in so everyone isnt waiting in line all day.
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey bird thx cant wait till the show :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jessen4697_@Feb 9 2011, 08:07 PM~19831435
> *hey bird thx cant wait till the show :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Feb 10 2011, 08:08 AM~19834959
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)

delgado's bike shopn is in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO LETS GET THEM LOWRIDER BIKESN ALL SHINED UP THIS SHOW IS NOT TO BE MISSED... SO IF YOU NEED ANY BIKE PARTS HIT ME UP [email protected]


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 13 2011, 07:16 PM~19861591
> *
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2011, 09:00 AM~19865593
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 14 2011, 07:38 PM~19870843
> *
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*
I'M PLANNING MY TRIP ALREADY TO ATTEND THIS SHOW.

CAN'T WAIT !!!!!!

MARCELLA*

:biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Bird we support your Shows all the way IMPALAS MAGAZINE & AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINE will be in the house And covering this Show!!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Bird we support your Shows all the way IMPALAS MAGAZINE & AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINE will be in the house And covering this Show!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 16 2011, 03:26 PM~19885773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 16 2011, 11:46 PM~19890292
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *












A SHOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS
Marcella


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 17 2011, 09:28 AM~19892055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Marcella


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

THAT SOUNDS HELLA COOL TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I HOPE TO BE BACK IN THE PHX FOR THAT ONE AND NOT IN VEGAS!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 18 2011, 07:01 PM~19904902
> *Marcella
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 21 2011, 09:10 PM~19928411
> *:biggrin:
> *



<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/2frontbanner1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


ttttt!!!
:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT
:h5:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 21 2011, 08:20 PM~19927710


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo+Feb 22 2011, 04:47 PM~19934878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 24 2011, 07:49 AM~19948578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Feb 28 2011, 08:06 AM~19978972
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 28 2011, 11:14 PM~19985953
> *
> *




















I KNOW I'M READY FOR ONE OF THE BADDEST INDOOR CUSTOM CAR SHOWS.

MARCELLA


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 1 2011, 03:18 PM~19990473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pre Reg deadline date might close sooner than expected. Get your registrations in soon. Still missing some clubs and cars


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up homie this jacob one of tods homies in phx cant wait i need some apst 602 308-9505


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Mar 3 2011, 08:08 AM~20005442
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

ONE OF THE BADDEST INDOOR CUSTOM CAR SHOWS
GET YOUR REGISTRATIONS IN BEFORE IT"S TO LATE !!!

MARCELLA


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Mar 2 2011, 08:30 PM~20001647
> *was up homie this jacob one of tods homies in phx cant wait i need some apst 602 308-9505
> *


Whats up homie,, Todd has registrations at his shop. You can pick some up there


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 4 2011, 02:37 PM~20015711
> *Whats up homie,,  Todd has registrations at his shop.  You can pick some up there
> *


If anyone else needs registrations in AZ you can stop by Street life Customs, Tattoo empire, or Rolln videos has them.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 4 2011, 02:40 PM~20015732
> *If anyone else needs registrations in AZ you can stop by Street life Customs,  Tattoo empire,  or Rolln videos has them.
> *




















:wave: :wave:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 6 2011, 11:40 AM~20027596
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Mar 7 2011, 08:05 AM~20033794
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

BIG BAD WESTSIDE CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Mar 7 2011, 07:36 PM~20038579
> *BIG BAD WESTSIDE CC WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 8 2011, 11:14 AM~20042441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 9 2011, 01:02 PM~20051438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Mar 10 2011, 08:05 AM~20057831
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 10 2011, 11:54 AM~20059351
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 10 2011, 02:01 PM~20060222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 10 2011, 05:46 PM~20062036
> *
> *


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Mar 11 2011, 07:26 AM~20066338
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 11 2011, 08:01 AM~20066498
> *
> *


Theres a few clubs still not registered... Still plenty of room.....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 11 2011, 08:54 AM~20066813
> *Theres a few clubs still not registered...  Still plenty of room.....
> *


**


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 11 2011, 10:27 AM~20067577
> ***
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Marcella for hooking up the registration link


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

hey hey Bird.....see you in May....you know we aren't gonna miss this one......


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 11 2011, 01:29 PM~20068784
> *hey hey Bird.....see you in May....you know we aren't gonna miss this one......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 11 2011, 11:47 AM~20068128
> *Thanks Marcella for hooking up the registration link
> *




**




































Marcella


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 11 2011, 05:35 PM~20070333
> ***
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 11 2011, 07:25 PM~20071092
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 12 2011, 10:08 AM~20074660
> *
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

**


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 11 2011, 05:35 PM~20070333
> ***
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 13 2011, 02:38 PM~20081991
> *
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 13 2011, 11:57 PM~20086002
> *TTT
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 14 2011, 06:51 AM~20086806
> *
> *











**


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 14 2011, 07:05 AM~20086856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 14 2011, 11:02 AM~20087883


Tickets for this event are available at local ticketmaster outlets in the phoenix area. Get them early


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird+Mar 14 2011, 02:38 PM~20089327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 14 2011, 07:05 AM~20086856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

**


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Mar 15 2011, 07:01 AM~20095341
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 15 2011, 08:53 AM~20095985
> *
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 15 2011, 12:27 PM~20097275
> *
> *


**


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 15 2011, 03:52 PM~20098832
> ***
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 15 2011, 12:27 PM~20097275
> *
> *



THANKS HOMIE FOR THE EMAIL. REG FORMS ARE ON THE WAY!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Mar 16 2011, 05:51 AM~20104284
> *THANKS HOMIE FOR THE EMAIL. REG FORMS ARE ON THE WAY!!!
> *


No problem.

Just to clarify something up: Our staged move in is by club and and solo riders combined. This does not mean you have to send in your registrations by club. We willl group up the move in and all clubs registered will move in together regardless how they registered


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 15 2011, 03:52 PM~20098832
> ***
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 16 2011, 11:08 AM~20105988
> *
> *


**


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 16 2011, 04:55 PM~20107686
> ***
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 16 2011, 06:48 PM~20108593
> *
> *


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 7 2011, 06:41 PM~19534516
> *damn finally I get a chance to go to one of these shows. I couldn't make san diego because my truck would always be apart but I'm in for this show Bird.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ABUNITEDDREAMSCC_@Mar 16 2011, 09:00 PM~20109889
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 15 2011, 03:52 PM~20098832
> ***
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 94azrider (Oct 19, 2006)

What time is move on Sat???

**EDIT** Never mind I saw on the reg page, LOL


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 17 2011, 06:54 PM~20116642
> *
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird+Mar 14 2011, 02:38 PM~20089327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sounds like its gonna be a big show...might make da drive from vegas...how much to get in? and whats da address?* :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> Tickets for this event are available at local ticketmaster outlets in the phoenix area. Get them early


*sounds like its gonna be a big show...might make da drive from vegas...how much to get in? and whats da address?* :thumbsup:
[/quote]
$20 and the address is 100 North Third St. Phoenix Az. 85004.

TICKETS ARE AVAILABLE AT TICKETMASTER


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> *sounds like its gonna be a big show...might make da drive from vegas...how much to get in? and whats da address?* :thumbsup:


$20 and the address is 100 North Third St. Phoenix Az. 85004.

TICKETS ARE AVAILABLE AT TICKETMASTER
[/quote]
:thumbsup: *thanks homie...most likely imma be there...*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> *sounds like its gonna be a big show...might make da drive from vegas...how much to get in? and whats da address?* :thumbsup:


$20 and the address is 100 North Third St. Phoenix Az. 85004.

TICKETS ARE AVAILABLE AT TICKETMASTER
[/quote]
**


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> $20 and the address is 100 North Third St. Phoenix Az. 85004.
> 
> TICKETS ARE AVAILABLE AT TICKETMASTER


**
















[/quote]


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 19 2011, 02:03 AM~20127060
> *TTT
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 18 2011, 10:51 AM~20121354
> *TICKETS ARE AVAILABLE AT TICKETMASTER
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 19 2011, 08:38 AM~20127782
> *
> *


**


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 19 2011, 10:35 AM~20128416
> ***
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 19 2011, 10:35 AM~20128416
> ***
> 
> 
> ...




steadydippin c.c will b in the house!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Mar 20 2011, 03:55 PM~20136057
> *steadydippin c.c will b in the house!!
> *


Cool. Thanks for the support


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> $20 and the address is 100 North Third St. Phoenix Az. 85004.
> 
> TICKETS ARE AVAILABLE AT TICKETMASTER


**
















[/quote]
:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> **


:wave: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Pre reg's mailed out today :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Mar 21 2011, 10:28 AM~20142214
> *Pre reg's mailed out today  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 21 2011, 06:46 PM~20145734
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 21 2011, 10:06 PM~20147893
> *
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 19 2011, 10:35 AM~20128416
> ***
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 22 2011, 06:51 AM~20149873
> *
> *


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

**


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 22 2011, 04:34 PM~20153864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 22 2011, 07:49 PM~20155747
> *
> *












CAN'T WAIT LOOKING FORWARD TO ATTENDING THIS SHOW !!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 22 2011, 08:01 PM~20155929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 23 2011, 12:49 AM~20158265
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 23 2011, 06:51 AM~20158976
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 23 2011, 01:27 PM~20161595
> *
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 23 2011, 09:54 PM~20165851
> *
> *



**


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 24 2011, 08:28 AM~20168297
> ***
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 08:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Mar 24 2011, 10:47 AM~20169296
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Mar 21 2011, 10:28 AM~20142214
> *Pre reg's mailed out today  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Tradition I recieved your registrations today. I will be contacting you in the next few weeks to let you know what time your move in time will be. Thanks for supporting the show.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 24 2011, 05:13 PM~20171685
> *Tradition I recieved your registrations today.  I will be contacting you in the next few weeks to let you know what time your move in time will be.  Thanks for supporting the show.
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 25 2011, 08:01 AM~20176901
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 25 2011, 11:40 AM~20178363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 25 2011, 11:40 AM~20178363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Recieved Spirits and Majestics Avondale registrations today...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 25 2011, 04:05 PM~20180122
> *Recieved Spirits and Majestics Avondale registrations today...
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird+Mar 26 2011, 06:43 AM~20184560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 26 2011, 08:57 AM~20185079
> *
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

i been calling this number 619 395 7129 is the number good???


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Mar 26 2011, 05:14 PM~20187826
> *i been calling this number 619 395 7129 is the number good???
> *


Sorry about that Ruben... Let me know if you need anything else and Thanks for supporting the event. Look forward to seeing your truck on the show floor


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

see u there thanks


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Mar 26 2011, 05:34 PM~20187975
> *see u there  thanks
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 26 2011, 09:25 PM~20189506
> *
> *


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Mar 27 2011, 11:03 AM~20192583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 26 2011, 03:44 PM~20187247
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo+Mar 26 2011, 03:49 PM~20187286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:yes: :yes: WE WILL B THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

whats up bird are they going to have a beer garden :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Mar 28 2011, 11:18 AM~20200961
> *whats up bird are they going to have a beer garden :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Frank... You know it.. Always a tradition at the Indoor Show. We are going to have a Mariachi in there also.


----------



## bacardi silver (Feb 19, 2011)

> Whats up Frank... You know it.. Always a tradition at the Indoor Show. We are going to have a Mariachi in there also.
> [/quo
> I LIKE IT MY 2 FAVORITE WORDS IN THE SAME POST TRADITION AND MARIACHI   :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> > Whats up Frank... You know it.. Always a tradition at the Indoor Show. We are going to have a Mariachi in there also.
> > [/quo
> > I LIKE IT MY 2 FAVORITE WORDS IN THE SAME POST TRADITION AND MARIACHI   :cheesy:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 28 2011, 04:29 PM~20203288
> *
> *


**


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 28 2011, 07:25 PM~20204919
> *THIS SHOW IS BEING HELD IN THE NEW CIVIC CENTER PLAZA NOT THE OLD ONE. AND YES THERE WILL BE A BEER GARDEN*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo+Mar 26 2011, 03:49 PM~20187286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 29 2011, 10:40 AM~20209822
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 29 2011, 02:56 PM~20211455
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 29 2011, 02:56 PM~20211455
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 29 2011, 04:06 PM~20211922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 29 2011, 10:23 PM~20215244
> *
> *


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 24 2011, 05:13 PM~20171685
> *Tradition I recieved your registrations today.  I will be contacting you in the next few weeks to let you know what time your move in time will be.  Thanks for supporting the show.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Mar 30 2011, 07:40 AM~20217105
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Mar 30 2011, 12:09 PM~20218972
> *
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 30 2011, 06:54 AM~20216890
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 30 2011, 03:11 PM~20220393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 29 2011, 04:06 PM~20211922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

TTT ....almost time to Roll :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Mar 31 2011, 08:23 AM~20226628
> *TTT ....almost time to Roll :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 31 2011, 12:55 PM~20228340
> *
> *











**


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 06:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is going to be a bad ass show


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Mar 31 2011, 04:09 PM~20229585
> *This is going to be a bad ass show
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 31 2011, 06:12 PM~20230527
> *
> *


Just want to clear up the airways. The show is not sold out but we need your applications in ASAP to know if we need to expand. There is plenty of room. Get your applications in soon if you havent.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Mar 31 2011, 08:23 AM~20226628
> *TTT ....almost time to Roll :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 31 2011, 02:45 PM~20229070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If you need a registration you can download one from the link above . Thanks again to Marcellla for hooking it up.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 1 2011, 09:10 AM~20235413
> *If you need a registration you can download one from the link above .  Thanks again to Marcellla for hooking it up.
> *






















BIRD NO THANK YOU IS NEEDED YOU KNOW IT'S UNITY WE HELP EACH OTHER OUT!!! 
CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW BOOKED MY FLIGHT ALREADY !!!!!!
MARCELLA


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:biggrin: r they havin beer? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Apr 1 2011, 09:54 AM~20235682
> *:biggrin: r they havin beer? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


There is a beer garden


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 1 2011, 11:04 AM~20235744
> *There is a beer garden
> *


 :wow: :wow: YES!YES!YES :thumbsup: thanks BIRD! :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 1 2011, 10:04 AM~20235744
> * ***


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 1 2011, 10:14 AM~20235808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 1 2011, 10:14 AM~20235808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 1 2011, 09:20 AM~20235484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 1 2011, 11:28 PM~20240985
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 2 2011, 09:47 AM~20241985
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 2 2011, 10:00 PM~20245579
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 1 2011, 10:14 AM~20235808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 08:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 4 2011, 12:14 PM~20256209
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 1 2011, 09:20 AM~20235484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 4 2011, 04:22 PM~20257918
> *
> *


----------



## bacardi silver (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 29 2011, 04:06 PM~20211922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats right i love your signature!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bacardi silver_@Apr 4 2011, 07:02 PM~20259387
> *thats right i love  your signature!
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bacardi silver_@Apr 4 2011, 07:02 PM~20259387
> *thats right i love  your signature!
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 5 2011, 08:51 AM~20263894





























 **


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo+Apr 5 2011, 10:32 AM~20264580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bacardi silver_@Apr 4 2011, 07:02 PM~20259387
> *thats right i love  your signature!
> *



























 **


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo+Apr 5 2011, 10:32 AM~20264580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

What are the bike prizes?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jan 10 2011, 07:58 PM~19555354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any prize $$? :wow:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 5 2011, 10:36 PM~20270712
> *What are the bike prizes?
> *


Awards only. Dont have to many sponsors to help pay the bills. Maybe next year


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 6 2011, 04:59 PM~20272303
> *Awards only.  Dont have to many sponsors to help pay the bills.  Maybe next year
> *


:tears:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey bird one of my guys called you yesterday about vendor space for my powder coating shop. Hit me up in pm or email me [email protected]


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 6 2011, 07:34 AM~20272454
> *Hey bird one of my guys called you yesterday about vendor space for my powder coating shop. Hit me up in pm or email me [email protected]
> *


email sent


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 6 2011, 10:28 AM~20273653
> *email sent
> *


Just want to give a Big Thanks to ChiChi's Caberet and Streetlife Customs for Sponsoring the Beer Garden. This is my first time in Arizona so the distributer sponsorship was reluctant. 

Also Thanks to the support we are getting from all the local car clubs aswell as the out of towners. Cant do the show with out you guys.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Apr 6 2011, 06:10 PM~20276653
> *:0
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 6 2011, 06:30 PM~20276317
> * ChiChi's Caberet </span>and Streetlife Customs for Sponsoring the Beer Garden.  This is my first time in Arizona so the distributer sponsorship was reluctant.
> 
> Also Thanks to the support we are getting from all the local car clubs aswell as the out of towners.  Cant do the show with out you guys.
> *


will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2011, 09:24 PM~20279057
> *will be  there  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2011, 09:24 PM~20279057
> *will be  there  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 7 2011, 08:32 AM~20281702
> *
> *





















 **


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hay bird this Ruben from VETERANOS Cc Dallas TX ,did you get my registration form for the car show .


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Apr 7 2011, 03:27 PM~20284675
> *Hay bird this Ruben from VETERANOS Cc  Dallas TX ,did you get my registration form for the car show .
> *


Hey Ruben. Yes I recieved it. Your good to go. Do you have an idea what time you will get into Phoenix? Let me know so I can schedule your move in


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 8 2011, 12:54 PM~20292381
> *Hey Ruben. Yes I recieved it. Your good to go. Do you have an idea what time you will get into Phoenix? Let me know so I can schedule your move in
> *


Just want to reiterate that this show is not a super events show. We are a show that has been based out of San Diego for the past 8 years and trying to bring a great show to Arizona. We appreciate everyones support.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 7 2011, 09:09 AM~20281983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 8 2011, 08:21 PM~20295356
> *
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 9 2011, 08:33 AM~20296988
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 8 2011, 06:29 PM~20294225
> *Just want to reiterate that this show is not a super events show. We are a show that has been based out of San Diego for the past 8 years and trying to bring a great show to Arizona. We appreciate everyones support.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Apr 9 2011, 11:41 PM~20301743
> *ttt
> *


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LITO_@Apr 10 2011, 03:07 PM~20304718
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 10 2011, 07:20 PM~20306158
> *
> *


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

Dont know what time, but as the days go by i will let you know.... THANKS


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 10 2011, 07:20 PM~20306158
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Apr 11 2011, 06:57 PM~20314266
> *Dont know what time, but as the days go by i will let you know.... THANKS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bmack (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 6 2011, 04:30 PM~20276317
> *Just want to give a Big Thanks to ChiChi's Caberet and Streetlife Customs for Sponsoring the Beer Garden.  This is my first time in Arizona so the distributer sponsorship was reluctant.
> 
> Also Thanks to the support we are getting from all the local car clubs aswell as the out of towners.  Cant do the show with out you guys.
> *


WHHHAAATT!!! CHICHIS IS THE SPOT :biggrin: SUP BIRD :wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

**


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bmack_@Apr 12 2011, 11:52 AM~20320022
> *WHHHAAATT!!! CHICHIS IS THE SPOT :biggrin:  SUP BIRD :wave:
> *


Whats up B


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 13 2011, 08:11 AM~20327579
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 13 2011, 09:35 AM~20328196
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 13 2011, 09:39 AM~20328224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[size=14]I'm going to be in Arizona this weekend for Richards Fort Mcdowell show. If anyone has registrations not sent in you can give them to me there instead of mailing it. I will be at the Streetlife booth or the ChiChis booth. I will be taking Cash only there by the way.


----------



## ArizA75 (Jun 19, 2010)

ArizA cc will be there


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 13 2011, 10:31 AM~20328631
> *[size=14]I'm going to be in Arizona this weekend for Richards Fort Mcdowell show.  If anyone has registrations not sent in you can give them to me there instead of mailing it.  I will be at the Streetlife booth or the ChiChis booth. I will be taking Cash only there by the way.
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 13 2011, 04:29 PM~20331314
> *
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 13 2011, 11:31 AM~20328631
> *[size=14]I'm going to be in Arizona this weekend for Richards Fort Mcdowell show.  If anyone has registrations not sent in you can give them to me there instead of mailing it.  I will be at the Streetlife booth or the ChiChis booth. I will be taking Cash only there by the way.
> *


damn bird at the chi chis boot :angry:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 13 2011, 06:55 PM~20332670
> *damn  bird  at  the  chi  chis  boot  :angry:
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Bird, did you get mine and Mandos reg? Let me knw Bro


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 13 2011, 10:22 PM~20334959
> *Bird, did you get mine and Mandos reg? Let me knw Bro
> *


Al, I got yours but havent recieved Mandos


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 12 2011, 12:08 PM~20320124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 12 2011, 12:08 PM~20320124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 14 2011, 08:10 PM~20342122


Pre Reg deadline is today. If you havent registered you can drop it off today at Streetlife Hydraulics in Arizona with $40. Anything after today goes up to $50. You can mail in registrations with $50 until next tuesday. If anyone has questions please call 619-395-7129


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird+Apr 14 2011, 10:08 PM~20343069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> Pre Reg deadline is today. If you havent registered you can drop it off today at Streetlife Hydraulics in Arizona with $40. Anything after today goes up to $50. You can mail in registrations with $50 until next tuesday. If anyone has questions please call 619-395-7129


[/quote]


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

[/quote]



















 **


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

**
[/quote]


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 15 2011, 10:15 AM~20345500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

hurrrrrrrrrrrrrr up its gonna sell out


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 15 2011, 10:15 AM~20345500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 15 2011, 12:42 PM~20346518
> *
> *











 **


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 15 2011, 02:22 PM~20347074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 15 2011, 10:15 AM~20345500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 15 2011, 06:11 PM~20348348
> *
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Tucson checking in strong for the show. :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 17 2011, 05:56 PM~20360168
> *Tucson checking in strong for the show. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 17 2011, 09:48 PM~20361450
> *
> *


bird whats the hotel we stayed at last time need the name or address alot of guys wanna know


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 15 2011, 10:15 AM~20345500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 17 2011, 09:05 PM~20361625
> *bird whats  the  hotel  we stayed at last  time  need  the  name    or  address alot of  guys  wanna  know
> *


La Quinta Inn . I17 and Thomas.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 17 2011, 10:06 PM~20361640
> *La Quinta Inn .  I17 and Thomas.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 17 2011, 09:07 PM~20361647
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Apr 18 2011, 06:52 AM~20363614
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 18 2011, 09:23 AM~20364373
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 18 2011, 12:16 PM~20365448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We are still accepting registrations. The price is $50. If you want to register please send it out in the next couple days. It is vital that you register because of our move in schedule. If you are not on the registration list on the day of move in you will wait untill all registered vehicles are moved in and space permitting.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>What's up Bird heard you meet my Brother-In-Law Ruben our ARIZONA Chapter President. It looks like our Arizona Chapter is show 6 rides and the big "T" would like to make it 7 total so let's see what we can do to get another ride out to Phoenix in support of our AZ. Brothers but also for Bird & his crew for doing it big time in Phoenix, Arizona.
</span>
 :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 18 2011, 01:48 PM~20366050
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>What's up Bird heard you meet my Brother-In-Law Ruben our ARIZONA Chapter President.  It looks like our Arizona Chapter is show 6 rides and the big "T" would like to make it 7 total so let's see what we can do to get another ride out to Phoenix in support of our AZ. Brothers but also for Bird & his crew for doing it big time in Phoenix, Arizona.
> </span>
> :biggrin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:   :yes:  :h5:
> *


Hey Peter,

Yea we had good conversation and nice to have met him. Your guys registered 6 cars and much appreciated. I need everybodys support in this event. Let me know if any of the guys can make it out from LA. As alwayys thanks for the support


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 18 2011, 12:16 PM~20365448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 18 2011, 12:31 PM~20365599
> *We are still accepting registrations.  The price is $50.  If you want to register please send it out in the next couple days.  It is vital that you register because of our move in schedule.  If you are not on the registration list on the day of move in you will wait untill all registered vehicles are moved in and space permitting.
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 18 2011, 05:41 PM~20367565
> *   **
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 18 2011, 12:31 PM~20365599
> *   **</span>
> 
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 18 2011, 06:19 PM~20367829
> *
> *


Thanks Marcella for fixing the link.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 18 2011, 07:22 PM~20368391
> *Thanks Marcella for fixing the link.
> *


Just a few reminders as we get closer to the show.
1- No Bark or Rock is aloud for displays at the show. 

2- Remember to have a 1/4 tank of gas or less. The fire marshall will be checking


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 18 2011, 09:35 PM~20369724
> *Just a few reminders as we get closer to the show.
> 1- No Bark or Rock is aloud for displays at the show.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Apr 19 2011, 06:43 AM~20371607
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 18 2011, 09:35 PM~20369724
> *Just a few reminders as we get closer to the show.
> 1- No Bark or Rock is aloud for displays at the show.
> 
> ...


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 09:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Apr 19 2011, 09:22 AM~20372467
> *
> *


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey bird its jesus az pride car club u have confermation for me also im a prospect for rollers only no more az pride


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jessen4697_@Apr 19 2011, 02:52 PM~20374754
> *Hey bird its jesus az pride car club u have confermation for me also im a prospect for rollers only no more az pride
> *


Ok. Changed club name


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes thx


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jessen4697_@Apr 19 2011, 03:30 PM~20375010
> *Yes thx
> *


No problem


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 15 2011, 10:15 AM~20345500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 20 2011, 12:16 AM~20379025
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see you in a couple weekends Bird....


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7, over $20,000.00 in prizes, Hot model contest, Hoppers, over 300 car catagoies. Hit website foe more info. 









See ya there


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LRN818_@Apr 20 2011, 11:19 AM~20380929
> *Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7, over $20,000.00 in prizes, Hot model contest, Hoppers, over 300 car catagoies. Hit website foe more info.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LRN818_@Apr 20 2011, 12:09 PM~20381222
> *Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.
> 
> 
> ...


FOOL GET YOUR OWN TOPIC :uh: AND STOP FUCKING EVERYONE ELSES


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 20 2011, 11:27 AM~20381367
> *FOOL GET  YOUR  OWN  TOPIC  :uh: AND  STOP FUCKING EVERYONE  ELSES
> *


They have one but no one is paying attention to it. Smiley let them know if they need judges that we can try and help resalvage that show


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 20 2011, 12:32 PM~20381411
> *They have one but no one is paying attention to it.  Smiley let them know if they need judges that we can try and help resalvage that show
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 20 2011, 11:44 AM~20381512
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 20 2011, 01:28 PM~20382175
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 15 2011, 10:15 AM~20345500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 20 2011, 04:24 PM~20383645
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 20 2011, 04:24 PM~20383645
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## ArizA75 (Jun 19, 2010)

ArizA cc will be there...welcome bird to your 1st big show in Az


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ArizA75_@Apr 20 2011, 09:21 PM~20386040
> *ArizA cc will be there...welcome bird to your 1st big show in Az
> *


Thanks Homie. The walls are starting to close in so make sure you register....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 18 2011, 12:16 PM~20365448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 6 2011, 07:33 PM~19525243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BIG UPS BIRD, WISH YOU GUYS THE BEST AND IF ALL GOES WELL, WILL HAVE OUR LINE UP THERE NEXT YEAR... BIG CHUCKS ~CSTA 2012~..*   :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHARLIEBROWN57_@Apr 21 2011, 08:12 AM~20388207
> *BIG UPS BIRD, WISH YOU GUYS THE BEST AND IF ALL GOES WELL, WILL HAVE OUR LINE UP THERE NEXT YEAR... BIG CHUCKS ~CSTA 2012~..     :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Charliebrown,

Thanks for the good luck wishes.. Would love to have you on the floor next year so we will keep in touch. Got alot of support right now and much appreciated. Show is looking off the hook as my phone is ringing non stop....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 20 2011, 08:43 AM~20380305
> *see you in a couple weekends Bird....
> *


Thanks Jesse and Mark....

Coverage by Impalas Magazine aswell as the new Bombs magazine they are launching as we speak.


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 21 2011, 05:12 PM~20391740
> *
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 21 2011, 06:11 PM~20392215
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 21 2011, 06:15 PM~20392248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 21 2011, 08:14 PM~20393203
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 18 2011, 09:35 PM~20369724
> *Just a few reminders as we get closer to the show.
> 1- No Bark or Rock is aloud for displays at the show.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 21 2011, 06:15 PM~20392248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 21 2011, 12:28 PM~20389737
> *Hey Charliebrown,
> 
> Thanks for the good luck wishes..  Would love to have you on the floor next year so we will keep in touch.  Got alot of support right now and much appreciated.  Show is looking off the hook as my phone is ringing non stop....
> *


*No problem and thats firme homie. You got it Big Dogg and will be there fo sho next year showing...CSTA* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHARLIEBROWN57_@Apr 22 2011, 03:42 PM~20397924
> *No problem and thats firme homie. You got it Big Dogg and will be there fo sho next year showing...CSTA :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 22 2011, 07:43 PM~20399176
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT :biggrin: THIS IS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 23 2011, 05:36 PM~20404285
> *TTT :biggrin: THIS IS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW
> *


Got a real Bad sun burn today at Chicano Park but wont have to worrie about it next week cuz we are all indoors


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHARLIEBROWN57_@Apr 23 2011, 10:22 AM~20402482
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

1 MORE WEEK FOR THE 1ST BIG INDOOR SHOW


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 21 2011, 06:11 PM~20392215
> *
> *


Wut up homie. Theres a lot of one way roads around the show wuts gonna be best way to drive in there and be able to unload the cars???


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 23 2011, 09:14 PM~20405642
> *Got a real Bad sun burn today at Chicano Park but wont have to worrie about it next week cuz we are all indoors
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2 83s_@Apr 24 2011, 04:46 PM~20410300
> *Wut up homie.      Theres a lot of one way roads around the show wuts gonna be best way to drive in there and be able to unload the cars???
> *


Let me ask my events manager tomorrow. But the staging area is going to be in the same plase Johnny did his in the garage right behind the old convention center. Fire marshall and security check will be done there and then we will direct you down to the new center and up the ramp to the top level. Bring your cameras cuz its a nice picture up on top


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 24 2011, 10:27 PM~20412458
> *Let me ask my events manager tomorrow.  But the staging area is going to be in the same plase Johnny did his in the garage right behind the old convention center.  Fire marshall and security check will be done there and then we will direct you down to the new center and up the ramp to the top level.  Bring your cameras cuz its a nice picture up on top
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 24 2011, 11:02 PM~20413025
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Apr 25 2011, 09:38 AM~20414804
> *
> *


----------



## The_Few_66 (Oct 26, 2009)

does all pre registered cars have a schedule on the move in because i have not received anything on move in times ?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Few_66_@Apr 25 2011, 11:06 AM~20415332
> *does all pre registered cars have a schedule on the move in because i have not received anything on move in times ?
> *


Yes they do. I have contacted a representative from every club or individuals. I was waiting on you guys to see if there was a couple more.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 25 2011, 02:19 PM~20416497
> *Yes they do.  I have contacted a representative from every club or individuals.  I was waiting on you guys to see if there was a couple more.
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 25 2011, 02:54 PM~20416692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 25 2011, 08:47 PM~20419637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 25 2011, 02:54 PM~20416692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see you friday evening Bird.....


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 26 2011, 11:31 AM~20423445
> *see you friday evening Bird.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> :thumbsup:














































[/quote]


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

>


[/quote]


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Pinstripper Angelo Maisano. Is in Arizona right now he is available for work if u want your car to look better for da show 


His number is 510 825-1780 


After Sunday he coming back to Nor*Cal


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hay bird this is Ruben i be leaving Dallas on Wensday so i be calling you on Saturday to get direction ones i get to Phoenix . Thanks bro i see you Saturday.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Apr 26 2011, 07:50 PM~20427272
> *Hay bird this is Ruben i be leaving Dallas on Wensday so i be calling you on Saturday to get direction ones i get to Phoenix . Thanks bro i see you Saturday.
> 
> 
> ...


thats a badass troka! Seen it in Vegas!  Have a safe trip to Arizona bro!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Apr 26 2011, 07:50 PM~20427272
> *Hay bird this is Ruben i be leaving Dallas on Wensday so i be calling you on Saturday to get direction ones i get to Phoenix . Thanks bro i see you Saturday.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Cool. I spoke with Mark and Jesse from Impalas / new bombs magazine. They said they are shootong your truck the morning of?? They can help you find your way also but let me know what ever you need Ruben. Thanks


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

>


[/quote]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

[/quote]






















































LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS WEEKEND!!!


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Gonna be a good weekend ....Can't wait


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Apr 27 2011, 09:31 AM~20431198
> *Gonna be a good weekend ....Can't wait
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

>


[/quote]


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:0 











































:0


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Apr 27 2011, 03:49 PM~20433511
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

=TTT=


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2 83s_@Apr 28 2011, 05:16 AM~20438173
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 28 2011, 08:26 AM~20438926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

bump!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Apr 28 2011, 11:03 AM~20439903
> *bump!!!!
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*BUMP FOR THE SHOW AND THE HOMIE BIRD..LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A GREAT ONE...*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHARLIEBROWN57_@Apr 28 2011, 02:11 PM~20441157
> *BUMP FOR THE SHOW AND THE HOMIE BIRD..LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A GREAT ONE...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

T  T  T


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

HISTORY IN THE MAKING!


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

getting ready to load up and head to arizona.


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Apr 29 2011, 09:10 AM~20447196
> *getting ready to load up and head to arizona.
> 
> 
> ...


  *SUPA CLEAN 8 HOMIE....GOODLUCK AT THE SHOW*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 29 2011, 03:41 AM~20446044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THIS ONE IS ALREADY ON THE CALENDER FOR NEXT YEAR.....GONNA MISS IT THIS YEAR GOODLUCK EVERYONE AND SAFE TRAVELS TO AZILLA* :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHARLIEBROWN57_@Apr 29 2011, 09:41 AM~20447378
> *THIS ONE IS ALREADY ON THE CALENDER FOR NEXT YEAR.....GONNA MISS IT THIS YEAR GOODLUCK EVERYONE AND SAFE TRAVELS TO AZILLA :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 29 2011, 01:00 PM~20448473
> *
> *


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Apr 29 2011, 09:10 AM~20447196
> *getting ready to load up and head to arizona.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Apr 29 2011, 06:32 PM~20450342
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 29 2011, 08:17 PM~20451085
> *
> *


We have about 25 spaces left. We are having a move in from 7am to 9am Sunday morning


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Many props to Bird and the SIC Crew, one of the fastest and easiest move-ins I've seen..... Over 300 cars..... The show is gonna be off the hook.... Hope to see everyone there.....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 30 2011, 07:03 PM~20456048
> *Many props to Bird and the SIC Crew, one of the fastest and easiest move-ins I've seen..... Over 300 cars..... The show is gonna be off the hook.... Hope to see everyone there.....
> *


Props to mark and toro from Impalas magazine. You guys helped out tremeandously. Couldn't have done it with out you. You guys made it that much smoother


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

ANY PICS OF THE SHOW THANK :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 30 2011, 09:10 PM~20456651
> *Props to mark and toro from Impalas magazine. You guys helped out tremeandously. Couldn't have done it with out you. You guys made it that much smoother
> *


 :thumbsup: BIRRDDDDDDD!


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

very good show well organized no b .s.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks to all the clubs and individuals who supported the show. All in all it was a very successfull first show in Arizona. Thanks to all the out of towners who made the trip, Majestics-Los Angeles, A.V, Compton, San Fernando. Thanks to Groupe, tradition, old style classics, imperials and Oldies San Fernando. Thanks to mark and Jesse from Impalas magazine, couldn't have done it with out you. And thanks to my staff Charlie, mike d, and smiley. These three make the show what it is and can't do it with out you.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks like I missed a great show.  Hopefully I can make it next year to the next show. Mr. Bird always throws good shows. Soon he will have his own tour.  :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yessad: :h5:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 2 2011, 08:09 AM~20465420
> *Thanks to all the clubs and individuals who supported the show. All in all it was a very successfull first show in Arizona. Thanks to all the out of towners who made the trip, Majestics-Los Angeles, A.V, Compton, San Fernando. Thanks to Groupe, tradition, old style classics, Oldies Sfv, imperials. Thanks to mark and Jesse from Impalas magazine, couldn't have done it with out you. And thanks to my staff Charlie, mike d, and smiley. These three make the show what it is and can't do it with out you.
> *


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 2 2011, 08:09 AM~20465420
> *Thanks to all the clubs and individuals who supported the show. All in all it was a very successfull first show in Arizona. Thanks to all the out of towners who made the trip, Majestics-Los Angeles, A.V, Compton, San Fernando. Thanks to Groupe, tradition, old style classics, imperials. Thanks to mark and Jesse from Impalas magazine, couldn't have done it with out you. And thanks to my staff Charlie, mike d, and smiley. These three make the show what it is and can't do it with out you.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

IDENTITY CC had a great Time Bird! You fellas pulled it off! Great job!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 2 2011, 09:09 AM~20465420
> *Thanks to all the clubs and individuals who supported the show. All in all it was a very successfull first show in Arizona. Thanks to all the out of towners who made the trip, Majestics-Los Angeles, A.V, Compton, San Fernando. Thanks to Groupe, tradition, old style classics, imperials. Thanks to mark and Jesse from Impalas magazine, couldn't have done it with out you. And thanks to my staff Charlie, mike d, and smiley. These three make the show what it is and can't do it with out you.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*more pics?*


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

looks like a good show


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 2 2011, 08:09 AM~20465420
> *Thanks to all the clubs and individuals who supported the show. All in all it was a very successfull first show in Arizona. Thanks to all the out of towners who made the trip, Majestics-Los Angeles, A.V, Compton, San Fernando. Thanks to Groupe, tradition, old style classics, imperials. Thanks to mark and Jesse from Impalas magazine, couldn't have done it with out you. And thanks to my staff Charlie, mike d, and smiley. These three make the show what it is and can't do it with out you.
> *


BIRD IT WAS A COOL AZZ SHOW AND THE HOSPITALITY FROM THE AZ MEMBERS WAS GREAT


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

I TOOK A TROPHIE HOME I AM SO PROUD OF THAT

WANNA THANK PEOPLE LIKE DMACK SMILEY CHINA BIGG RAYY RICHIE RICH ALL THE CARS FROM SD CHAPTER,THESE ARE THE CARS AND PEOPLE THAT KEEPS ME UPGRADING


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks to Bird, charlie,mike d, and smiley. from an outside point of view...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: very well run show from start to finish. had a great time, and look foward to the next one.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats to Bird and his team on a great show! I had no doubt it was going to be anything but great! :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 2 2011, 08:09 AM~20465420
> *Thanks to all the clubs and individuals who supported the show. All in all it was a very successfull first show in Arizona. Thanks to all the out of towners who made the trip, Majestics-Los Angeles, A.V, Compton, San Fernando. Thanks to Groupe, tradition, old style classics, imperials. Thanks to mark and Jesse from Impalas magazine, couldn't have done it with out you. And thanks to my staff Charlie, mike d, and smiley. These three make the show what it is and can't do it with out you.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 2 2011, 11:09 AM~20466824
> *IDENTITY CC had a great Time Bird! You fellas pulled it off! Great job!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Al luna and Jae bueno


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@May 2 2011, 03:50 PM~20468500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 2 2011, 07:20 PM~20470555
> *Thanks Al luna and  Jae bueno
> *


Jae Bueno is in our club? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@May 2 2011, 04:38 PM~20469202
> *thanks to Bird, charlie,mike d, and smiley. from an outside point of view...... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  very well run show from start to finish. had a great time, and look foward to the next one.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 2 2011, 05:48 PM~20469677
> *Congrats to Bird and his team on a great show! I had no doubt it was going to be anything but great!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you for a great show Bird we had a great time, Oldies Car Club is always here to support you!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 3 2011, 01:21 AM~20473326
> *Thank you for a great show Bird we had a great time, Oldies Car Club is always here to support you!
> *


Thanks for makingthe trip George.. Much appreciated.. Looking forward to the Oldies SFV show in August


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Bird hade a good time ,good show. VETERANOS DALLAS TX


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@May 3 2011, 09:42 AM~20474792
> *Thanks Bird hade a good time ,good show. VETERANOS DALLAS TX
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ruben. Hope the trip back to Texas was good and safe.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks Like It Was A Great Show....


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you for a great show. TRADITION CC. Southern California had a great time..and met some new people and saw some new rides....thanks again BIRD.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@May 3 2011, 11:19 AM~20475400
> *Thank you for a great show. TRADITION CC. Southern California had a great time..and met some new people and saw some new rides....thanks again BIRD.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Great show as always Bird :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 3 2011, 07:30 AM~20474353
> *Thanks for makingthe trip George..  Much appreciated..  Looking forward to the Oldies SFV show in August
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 2 2011, 08:23 PM~20471323
> *Jae Bueno is in our club?  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I don't have a car yet! :biggrin:


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg+May 2 2011, 02:50 PM~20468500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x1987


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*anyone got pics of the white or champagne colored raghouse with the 4 pump setup in it?*


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@May 4 2011, 08:30 AM~20482454
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :0 
:nicoderm:


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 5 2011, 09:43 AM~20489976
> *anyone got pics of the white or champagne colored raghouse with the 4 pump setup in it?
> *


i dont,but that ride was fuckin bad ass ....TTT. FOR THAT RAG...


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Check out our Premier Issue with coverage of the event...










​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:WE WILL B THERE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT CNT WAIT.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

is this show happening again this year? MAY 2012????


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

still HUSTLIN' 63 said:


> is this show happening again this year? MAY 2012????


March 31st 2012 mesa arizona


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## TEE SHIRT MIKE (Jan 11, 2012)

GLENDALE ARIZONA​" The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP"​make sure to invite all your friends and family...this Event you wont want to miss!!! bring out the Family & the KIDS ..(KIDS ARE FREE TO THIS EVENT) APRIL 1st 2012. Don't miss all the​LOWRIDER CAR HOPPING ACTION​!!!!!!!vendor booths still available call # on flyers for vendor booths or sponsorship packages






​


----------

